# Fishing Tattoos?



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Any of you guys got any fishing/hunting/outdoors tattoos? 
And for all of you who think they are an abomination, keep to yourselves. Its on our body, not yours. Here is mine.
Censored for the children and easily offended.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice tat my next one is going to be a old pinup style Navy lady in memory of my father being in the navy chasing girls.........Rich


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't have tattoos, but my son is hinting at getting one when he goes to College. 

Love your censor. That smiley is definitely appropriate.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was sitting at my table right now drawing my new tat that I am going to get hopefully in the next week or two. When I saw this entry . It is of my company logo on a spoon or maybe a crankbait.(whatever looks cooler) I plan on putting it on my innter bicep. I'll post some pics after it done. I really wanted a pin-up girl! I drew it the other nite but the wife shut that idea down fast. I drew a nice looking brunette wearing daisy dukes shorts, my company logo t-shirt cut off just revealing a little, hat on backwards, holding a fishing pole. And where I messed up was I asked my wife if she looked better w/ her other hand on her hip or holding a pare of sun glasses in her mouth? Tattoo shot down. So I had to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

thats a damn shame


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Got another one, decided to dig up the old thread. Not quite finished yet, some background work left to do. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

That's some good work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got a couple. Can't find my pics. I'll get find them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

fontinalis said:


> Any of you guys got any fishing/hunting/outdoors tattoos?
> And for all of you who think they are an abomination, keep to yourselves. Its on our body, not yours. Here is mine.
> Censored for the children and easily offended.


I have to ask, first I don't think tattoos are an abomination, I have seen many done on people that are in very good taste. That said I would never put something of permanent on my body and never did understand why anyone would. But I would like to know why when someone that has tattoos on parts of their body that are displayed to the public , when someone looks at them these people get upset? I have had people ask me what I was looking at when I was looking at their tattoos !! . I don't understand why the hate if you don't want people to look at them then cover them up. I like the one of the fish, had never entered my mind to do this but to me is like looking at a painting and I would think someone who likes the tattoos would enjoy someone looking, .


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fontinalis that fish is awesome! Who does your tats? Heres mine kinda a new twist on a Koi tattoo. Its a cover up of a huge old tatt.
.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> I have to ask, first I don't think tattoos are an abomination, I have seen many done on people that are in very good taste. That said I would never put something of permanent on my body and never did understand why anyone would. But I would like to know why when someone that has tattoos on parts of their body that are displayed to the public , when someone looks at them these people get upset? I have had people ask me what I was looking at when I was looking at their tattoos !! . I don't understand why the hate if you don't want people to look at them then cover them up. I like the one of the fish, had never entered my mind to do this but to me is like looking at a painting and I would think someone who likes the tattoos would enjoy someone looking, .



I actually really enjoy displaying my tattoos, and I like it when people ask about them. I have a story for every one, and love to share them.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

stex1220 said:


> Fontinalis that fish is awesome! Who does your tats? Heres mine kinda a new twist on a Koi tattoo. Its a cover up of a huge old tatt.
> .


I really like that, Dan at Mainstreet studios in ashland does all of my work.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> I actually really enjoy displaying my tattoos, and I like it when people ask about them. I have a story for every one, and love to share them.


Ok what's the story about the babe flyfishing? Curios minds want to know....


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

He did this one too


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok what's the story about the babe flyfishing? Curios minds want to know....


Grandmother was a pin up model post WWII, grandpa was a die hard fly fisherman, taught me when I was young. Now I'm a due hard fly fisherman. Decided to take the cool things they did and put them together in a tattoo.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

*Snakecharmer* Can't see it all but from what I can see, it looks like she snagged her top on her back cast


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have a smallie on my arm will post pic later when the wife get's home .


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

The tattoo of the fishing lady is so F'N Epic ! Too bad you couldn't link her fishing rod's line with the leaping trout on your leg. It would be an insane ! Awesome tats either way - its nice that your love of the outdoors is important enough to you and enough of a part of you - to make it a permanent fixture.

I don't have any ink, but in Highschool, we had to pick our class rings in our sophomore year, and being that I didn't start playing football till the next year, I put a logo of someone Bass Fishing on it. I got laughed at a lot, even by my parents, but I look back on it and I'm glad "I chose the path less traveled".

If I ever become a member of B.A.S.S. again, I may get the lifetime membership, and maybe a small tattoo ?


----------

